# S/W Super Paint



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why S/W has discontinued quarts in Super Paint?
I have yet to get a rep who knows.
They are also going to take Flotrol away too. They say it's being replaced with something called "Latex extender".
Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Haven't heard they were taking away the quarts. 

If they take away SP, they'll push Duration. Now they won't have to produce & carry two products, but rather mass produce one. They save money not producing one of them & make even more money selling the higher priced one. Got me what their plans are, but that sounds about right.


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't hear this. I was just my local SW and they had two full shelves of Super paint in quarts.

Besides I like Duration better any way. Super paint is good for the cheaper jobs, but all in all they both are the same. Just one is thicker then the other.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Margins. Store managers and reps for SW make their $$ on margins, not total sales. So now that it has stopped carrying the cheap quarts of interior super paint, their margins are higher on duration. Everyone makes more money. And the latex extender is an XIM product. Flotrol is getting taken out because XIM has a deal with SW that their products are supposed to be the only products of their kind carried at SW. So maybe they will kick Zinsser out too because they aren't supposed to be there in the first place.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> So now that it has stopped carrying the cheap quarts of interior super paint


Is it only interior, or exterior too?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

interior only


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

for now


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Margins and pushing Duration is probably right, Duration is available in quarts now.

Is the XIM latex extender work as well as Flotrol?
Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

sage said:


> Is the XIM latex extender work as well as Flotrol?
> Sage


I almost picked some up today when at SW. Caught my eye & I was wondering which worked better.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I think they do slightly different things. Flotrol does more flow and leveling where xtender does more x-tending. but they both do both, just to slightly different degrees. x-tender should work out to be cheaper because it takes less of it to mix in. I don't like mixing in a quart of something to a gallon of paint, doesn't seem right.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Independants...ence??!!*

It's nice being an independant ACE store...

We can have whatever the H*ll we wanna carry!!
We've got the ACE-Royal, Ralph-Lauren, and the high-end C2 paint lines.

We dropped the Kilz-line primers entirely, and now have just the C2 and Zinsser's good stuff.

I DID bring in some of XIM's Latex-Xtender this summer too...!
(not avail. through ACE)
I've heard that Floetrol can yellow some light colors slightly.
XIM's is supposed to be entirely invisible, and not change the binder at all.

Faron


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Faron79 said:


> We can have whatever the H*ll we wanna carry!!
> We've got the ACE-Royal, Ralph-Lauren, and the *high-end C2 paint lines*.
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that paint was sold local around here ... I grabbed a fan deck years ago when I was in Manchester VT .... C2 has some really nice colors. I would love to try it.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*You Guys are gonna LOOOOVE this....*

Thomas Painting's post made me think of this event this week...

NICE Homeowner (new construction!!!) was picking-up her 2nd load of C2 paint...ALL C2 paint...60+ gallons (C2 Basic Eggshell for ceilings; C2 Premium and LOVO-Premium for walls) so far :notworthy:....

At the SAME TIME...a Woman is putting 3 gal's of C2 Premium on our counter, saying "My painter hates this stuff...He won't use it"!

Our chins kinda dropped...BEAUUUUUTIFUL TIMING here...

"....He can't brush it out...sets up so fast. He'll use ACE paint, but He wants me to return this!"
>>> Right then & there, we knew this particular painter was an idiot.

We had to explain to her WHY He didn't like it. He'd never used a high-end paint before. As most of you know, paints with a very high solids % and high-end resins do set up quickly. There's about 1 minute of open time with C2 if not using an extender.

>>> I've been behind the counter for a few years now, but THIS was a new one!! 

We'll be asking who the painter is more often now!!
We've also had painters complain that it's too hard to clean C2 out of their brush  !!!

Sorry for the "rant"...:whistling2: but THIS story needed telling here!

Faron


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Margins. Store managers and reps for SW make their $$ on margins, not total sales.


:no: Salary and bonuses for increased sales and improved operating profit.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

SW still carries quarts in SP. 

Check out red shed I did in my pics that was done with super paint. The product is terrible and duration is one step below. I honestly can not believe they sell any of either, save for the price of super paint I would never use either product. I like sherwin for specialty paints, but not general use latex. Why pay duration prices to get worse than BEHR quality.:no:

Hirschfields for interior latex is the only way to roll.:notworthy:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

quarts are harder to match/tint to a gallon formula. :shrug: could be why.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

SALES, SALES, THEY ARE NOT SELLING!!!!! that is the only reason why anything get discontinued.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> SALES, SALES, THEY ARE NOT SELLING!!!!! that is the only reason why anything get discontinued.


 
how much you want for the thread?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Flotrol is outdated technology imo. Try the Xtender.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Margins. Store managers and reps for SW make their $$ on margins, not total sales. So now that it has stopped carrying the cheap quarts of interior super paint, their margins are higher on duration. Everyone makes more money. And the latex extender is an XIM product. Flotrol is getting taken out because XIM has a deal with SW that their products are supposed to be the only products of their kind carried at SW. So maybe they will kick Zinsser out too because they aren't supposed to be there in the first place.


Paint companies make a lot more margin on quarts than they do on gallons in terms of percentage. The problem is that they must not be selling at all.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

even floetrol isn't the same any more. I grabbed the last gal. of "old" formula from HD a couple months ago.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

XIM Extender has a nicer "feel" IMO. Personally I think SW Duration Exterior is fantastic, and the interior is nice, but too shiny. The matte can look like a satin with multiple coats.


----------



## Tprivette (Nov 26, 2008)

Int SP quarts have always been purchased by homeowners as samples. Now they have colors to go ($6.00). If you truly need a quart to paint a small wall it'll be Duration Home.


----------



## jlbpaint (Nov 28, 2008)

I am using SP on my first big exterior job because of the 35 degree aplication. Is it really a poor product?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Super Paint Ext has been my bread and butter for a while. I really like the new formula too. Of coarse there are better products, but for the price the coverage and ease of application are fantastic.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Latex Extender is 1/2 the application cost of Floetrol. 2-4 oz per gallon and it doesn't leave a residue or effect the performance of the paint.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Spoke with a S/W paint rep. yesterday. He said they are reformulating Super Paint. He tried it out in Atlanta at S/W conference and that it seemed heavier, had better coverage. Didn't find out when it hits the shelves.
Sage


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

sage said:


> Spoke with a S/W paint rep. yesterday. He said they are reformulating Super Paint. He tried it out in Atlanta at S/W conference and that it seemed heavier, had better coverage. Didn't find out when it hits the shelves.
> Sage



Had it for about 5 months in Oregon.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

For the person who wanted 35 degree paint, SW Resilience is great for exterior colder temps. Duration also sets up well in the cold, mainly use that for trim.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Romanski said:


> Had it for about 5 months in Oregon.


 
Are you using it and if so what do you think of the new formulation?
Sage


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

sage said:


> Are you using it and if so what do you think of the new formulation?
> Sage



Sorry for the late reply.

Yes I used it on 4 houses before the weather started turning for the worst. They say coverage was improved by 50% or so, and I believe it. Had myself questioning if I had already applied a 2nd coat on some of the windows (going from a color called "sawdust" to the trim color "black fox")

If you have used resilience from SW yet, you know it has a pretty distinct smell and texture to it. The new Super Paint has a texture and smell very similar to Resilience which was was released about 6 months prior to the new Super paint. I wouldn't be surprised if they added some of the same properties of Resilience to the new SP formula. Kind of like what they did with LT35. I'm going to go ahead and predict that all the SW paint with have the "moisture guard" technology label sooner or later.

And, they have the new A-100 formula. I don't use the stuff, but I'm going to go ahead and assume they did the same thing. That leaves Duration and Weatherclad *cough* to change.

I defiantly prefer the new SP to the old.:thumbup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the review Romanski.
Sage


----------



## Greener Painting (Dec 13, 2008)

sage said:


> Can anyone tell me why S/W has discontinued quarts in Super Paint?
> I have yet to get a rep who knows.
> They are also going to take Flotrol away too. They say it's being replaced with something called "Latex extender".
> Sage


I know in Seattle they still carry quarts


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

This might be a dumb question, but is S/W doing a price increase again this year? 

New formulas can either make good paint crappy, or justify a price increase.


----------



## thebritishpainter (Nov 2, 2008)

_Jibberish..._


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

thebritishpainter said:


> _Jibberish..._


 
_WHAT?!?!?!_


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> _WHAT?!?!?!_


Was that some sort of cryptic secret code or something? :blink:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Joewho said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is S/W doing a price increase again this year?
> 
> New formulas can either make good paint crappy, or justify a price increase.


New formula SP was out before the ~9% increase. At least where I'm at.

No word on another major one... But they usually don't disclose that kind of thing until 2 weeks before it happens.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> _WHAT?!?!?!_


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Was that some sort of cryptic secret code or something? :blink:


Yes, its forewarning of the DAY THE MOUSE ROARED!

The British are coming! The British are coming!

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

nah...

:icon_eek: It's just a little rabbit :help:


----------

